# The end



## iAnna

How do you say "the end" in Romanian? 
Like in the end of a film or a book. As "fini" in French.

Thank you!


----------



## jazyk

Sfârşit - end.
Sfârşitul - the end.

And it should be (la) in in French.


----------



## Trisia

At the end of books and movies, we write "Sfârşit," so, as Jazyk notes, not the version with the definite article.

(I doubt you're right about the French, Jaz. "fini" means "over," though it's true that the noun "fin" is feminine. This thread in the French/English forum says that at the end of movies they write only "Fin.")


----------



## iAnna

Thank you! 
But which one do you use at the end of a film e.g.? You know, the last scene in the film is overwritten by the words "The End".

(... and where do I find the letter s-cedille on my keyboard???) ‚s ç


----------



## Trisia

Obviously my post wasn't clear enough, so I'll stress it a bit 



> At the end of books and movies (films), we write "Sfârşit"



That's not a cedille but it doesn't matter much  You need to either:
- install the Romanian keyboad
- use a page such as this one: romanian.typeit.org
- if you use Firefox, there are add-ons such as abcTajpu that allow you to insert all sorts of accented letters and the like.


----------



## robbie_SWE

jazyk said:


> Sfârşit - end.
> Sfârşitul - the end.
> 
> And it should be (la) in in French.


 
Not to ruin your post Trisia and confuse you iAnna, but what about: 
 
*FINE* 
 
It's said to be a bit literate, but I could definitely see it in a movie (especially of the more artistic kind) . 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

You're not ruining anything, Robbie 

I'd still go with "SFÂRŞIT." It's definitely the word I'd expect at the end of a movie.

I don't really remember ever having seen "fine" but it doesn't sound completely wrong either.


----------



## iAnna

Now I know the truth 
At the end of Charlie Chaplin films it says FIN (I just watched one).
Maybe this should be posted in the French section.
Over and out!


----------

